# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  The Furthest Distance in the world

## F2ionA76

I like this poem very much .I hope you will like it.

The Furthest Distance in the world

The furthest distance in the world
Is not the distance between life and death
But you don't know I love you when I stand in front of you

The furthest distance in the world
Is not you don't know I love you when I stand in front of you
But I cannot say I love you when I love you so madly

The furthest distance in the world
Is not I cannot say I love you when I love you so madly
But I can only bury it in my heart dispute the unbearable yearning

The furthest distance in the world
Is not I can only bury it in my heart dispute the unbearable yearning
But we cannot be together when we love each other

The furthest distance in the world
Is not we cannot be together when we love each other
But we pretend caring nothing even we know love is unconquerable

The furthest distance in the world
Is not the distance between two trees
But the branches cannot depend on each other in wind
even they grow from the same root

The furthest distance in the world
Is not the braches cannot depend on each other
But two stars cannot meet even they watch each other

The furthest distance in the world
Is not the track between two stars
But nowhere to search in a tick after two tracks join

The furthest distance in the world
Is not nowhere to search in a tick
But doomed not to be together before they meet

The furthest distance in the world
Is the distance between fish and bird
One is in the sky, another is in the sea

The furthest distance in the world
Is not the distance between life and death
But you don't know I love you when I stand in front of you

The furthest distance in the world
Is not you don't know I love you when I stand in front of you
But I cannot say I love you when I love you so madly

The furthest distance in the world
Is not I cannot say I love you when I love you so madly
But I can only bury it in my heart dispute the unbearable yearning

The furthest distance in the world
Is not I can only bury it in my heart dispute the unbearable yearning
But we cannot be together when we love each other

The furthest distance in the world
Is not we cannot be together when we love each other
But we pretend caring nothing even we know love is unconquerable

The furthest distance in the world
Is not But using one's indifferent heart
To dig an uncrossable river
For the one who loves you
He makes no friend who never made a foe.

----------


## Kingbob

The furthest distance in the world
Is not the distance between life and death
But you don't know I love you when I stand in front of you

The poem with progressive structure makes it more powerful and effective.

----------

